# Patty Norton, former member here on the forum



## XOXOgsd (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello, everyone. It is with a heavy heart this morning that I share some sad news about one of Germanshepherds.com's former members. Some of you may remember Patty Norton from the earlier years (I think her screen name was also Patty Norton or maybe PattyN). Patty lived in the Northern CA area, and she and I became friends after "meeting" here on the forum, staying in email contact over the years since. I received an email from her husband last night, letting me know that she passed away on Nov. 22nd. I realized there may be some of you who remembered Patty, and would want to know. This is her husb's message:

_Dear Liz,
It is with the most hollow heart that I am writing to tell you,

On Sunday afternoon 11-22 Patty left this world for a place with no cancer or pain, We are very sad and stunned, at the same time grateful that she no longer suffers, I want to thank all her friends that have shown us love and helped us these last few months and the ones that came to visit at Stanford And Marshall bless you. Maddie , Andrew ,Pam, Don and I are going to need all of the compassion that our friends can possible express while we work through all the pain and emotions that are racing through our hearts.

Please send your thoughts of love and keep Patty's memories alive in your hearts. Thank you for your love and support, Dan Norton_

Patty leaves behind her loving husband of 15 years, and her beautiful 5 yr old son and 9 yr old daughter. 

Some people may bash internet social interaction sites and forums, but I am so grateful for the friendship Patty & I developed as a result of this very forum. I know I'm not as active on the board as I used to be, but I've made friends here that I still am in contact with! To all my friends out there that I've made through the German Shepherd world in general, including on the forums, even if we have never met in person, I value our friendship & send you a hug as well! 








Rest in sweet peace, dear Patty. 

~Liz


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

please give my deepest condolences.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I remember her I think. Please pass my sincerest condolences to her family.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my... I do not remember Patty, or maybe I never knew her. However, her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, I do remember Patty - she lived here in the Bay Area. I wondered why she wasn't on the board anymore, but I had no idea she was sick. How sad. Please send my condolences to her family.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to hear of her loss. The truth is I've met some of my dearest friends on line. To come to a place like this where we share the same passions makes it easy to form friendships. 

I pray for comfort for her family during this difficult time and may she rest in peace.


----------



## XOXOgsd (Jul 13, 2002)

I will definitely pass your condolences along to Patty's family. Thank you for keeping them in your thoughts and prayers. 

~Liz


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I didn't know Patty, but I feel so sad for her husband and young children. Way to young to have left them... My sincerest condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I remember Patty! I did not know she ws ill. 

I am so sorry for her family's loss. RIP dear Patty.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: XOXOgsdSome people may bash internet social interaction sites and forums, but I am so grateful for the friendship Patty & I developed as a result of this very forum.


Same here, I couldn't agree more. I've met some truly wonderful and caring people on the gsd forum. 
My heart goes out to Patty's family. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I do not remember Patty but send my sincere condolences to her family. 

I lost a good friend on Sunday, Nov. 22nd, to cancer, she leaves behind a husband and 2 young children and the companion I sold her just over 2 years ago. We became fast friends from that day on... The irony/sadness of these 2 wonderful, young women passing on the same day is very unsettling for me... 

I too cherish each and every one of the friends I have met on various forums or through our love for our dogs. Life is so very short and unpredictable...

You are now free from the pain of disease, Patty and Danielle, free to watch over those you have left behind...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I do not remember Patty either, but give my best to her family. I cannot imagine what it is like to lose a family member.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heartfelt condolences to Patty's family and friends. May she rest in peace, knowing that she meant so much to so many. Wishing her family support, strength, and caring at this time. Godspeed, Patty.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Please add my prayers and love to her family.
I am newer here, but have met my closest friends on this board.
May everyone find peace and support who needs it.


----------



## XOXOgsd (Jul 13, 2002)

Darlene, I'm so sorry for your friend Darlene's passing.







It tears at my heart to think of more children and other family members missing their dear loved ones today. 

Thank you, everyone, for your expressed support for Patty's family. I am sharing your condolences with her husband. Her memorial service is tomorrow, Saturday. I was invited to attend, but just am not able to make it. If her husband or his brother share any further information with me, I'll be sure to let you all know as well. 

May both of these beautiful women rest in peace.


----------

